# Karpfen boilis selber machen



## Killer Hecht (1. November 2007)

ich will mal auf karpfen angeln suche boilie rezept|kopfkrat


Und hat auch einer ein rezept für dips


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

*Lass dir das alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen!*


Du fragst nach Methoden zum Welsfischen (dafür hast du warscheinlich auch noch kein passendes Gerät?).Dann willst du ein Rod-Pod für 20,- Euro haben |kopfkrat#c
Und jetzt auch noch anfangen Boilies selberzumachen... |uhoh: |rolleyes



Wenn du _ernsthaft_ Boilies machen willst brauchst du erstmal einen Boilieroller und eine Boiliespritze.Dann musst du noch diverse Zutaten kaufen,Flavours etc. .


----------



## CarpioDiem (1. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

hoi
so würd ich das nicht sagen ^^ meine ersten boilies hab ich mit hand gerollt ^^ geht auch, braucht aber zeit. 
2. Rodpod is nicht zwingend notwendig ^^ ich hab auch karpfen mit 2 popligen rutenhaltern und nem billig-elektro-bissanzeiger gefangen. darunter auch welche mit 20pfund... also fürn anfang muss es nicht gleich boltrig,leadcore und ner karpfenrute mit ner aktion das dir's blech weghaut. 
es ist allerdings so, das wenn man mal so schnell auf karpfen angeln will nicht mit boilies anrücken braucht ^^ da würd ich dann nen mais empfehlen und nen waggler mit geringem wurfgewicht (je nach gewässer) und an der uferzone den mais auf grund legen. (nachteil is halt das man als beifang sehr viele brassen und rotfeder/augen fängt) 
aber selbst so wurden schon so manche karpfen überlistet. 
bei boilies sollte man schon die hotspots für die karpfen kennen und/oder das gewässer schon mal grob "abgelotet" haben um rinnen und kannten oder ähnliches zu finden(wo meist karpfen sind) 
noch dazu halte ich es für wichtig am angeltag (muss nicht davor kiloweise die kugeln reinkippen...) etwas anzufüttern (d.h. eine hand boilies pro rute) evtl. noch etwas vom boiliemix übrig lassen und als anfuttermittel benutzen (also mit wasser panschen und rein damit, gibt ne schöne duftwolke  ) Weil, werf mal nen Boilie in ne wiese, den findest fast nicht mehr  und so ne kleine "Futterstelle" lockt die Karpfen schon eher 
und jetzt zu grundrezepten für boilies
Selbst da muss man nicht gleich mit lactalbumin, casein und blutplasma arbeiten.
ein total popliger mix is 
60%Forelli & 40%Gries (Forelli gibts billig im Intranet)
ein weiterer einfacher mix (alle zutaten in Kaufhäusern zu finden)
4 kg Paniermehl
500g Haferflocken
400g Traubenzucker
1 Päckchen Anis
100g Zimt
2 Päckchen Lebkuchengewürz 
500g Maismehl 
100g Honig
Auf ein Kilo Trockenmix kommen ungefähr 10Eier
Mit dem Mix wurde auch schon ein 12Pfünder gefangen, also er funktioniert  
(das hab ich irgendwann mal im Internet gefunden, also beim "googeln" stößt man auf so manches, und selbst hier im AB gibts nen thread über Boilierezepte, verbesserungsvorschläge und ähnliches)

Der rest wäre einfach mal ausprobiern 

greetz


----------



## carperphilipp (26. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

So hier ist mal ein Rezept für gute boilis die sehr einfach zu machen sind.Wenn du einfach mal in das Karpfenangeln reinschauen willst und dier obwohl du dich noch nicht auskennst direkt deine boilis selber machen möchtest (was eigentlich quatsch ist weil due dier sehr gute boilis kaufen kannst und dier den aufwand sparen können aber egal)das ist hier ein Rezept was völlig simple ist und keine spezial Sachen wie Boiliroller und co. benötigst 


500-600gramm Hartweizengries
1 Dose Dosenmais
5 Eier
gewürze wenn du hast karpfenflavour

Anleitung:
Zuerst nimmst du dier den mais und lässt ihn im ofen bei 50 grad ca 3-4 stunden trocknen.Dann nimmst du ihn und pürierst ihn klein .wenn das gemacht ist gibst du die Eier und die Gewürze dazu und mixt alles durch dann füllst du so lange Hartweizengries dazu bis der Teig eine gute 
Konsistens hat bzw. bis er nicht mehr an den Fingern (Mixer)klebt.
Du musst ihn dann noch mal so richtig durchkneten und den Teig dann zu etwa (etwas größer als Murmeln)Murmelgroßen Kugeln rollen und sie dann für ca.5 min in kochendes Wasser legen(dann musst du sie ca 12-24 stunden trocknen und du kannst mit ihnen angeln) FERTIG^^
                                                Euer little-karfen-profi PhilipP


----------



## MrTom (26. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*



> 4 kg Paniermehl
> 500g Haferflocken
> 400g Traubenzucker
> 1 Päckchen Anis
> ...


Sorry, aber das ist nur ein Haufen sinnlos zusammengewürfelter Zutaten, da fehlt dann nur noch Butter#d
mfg Thomas


----------



## MrTom (26. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*



> Zuerst nimmst du dier den mais und lässt ihn im ofen bei 50 grad ca 3-4 stunden trocknen.


Du willst also Dosenmais trocknen und dann klein machen|kopfkrat
schnöder Maisgries ist dir wohl zu dekadent?
Man kann sich übrigens aus vielen Steaks ein Rind bauen, wäre in meinen Augen das gleiche.
mfg Thomas


----------



## C..pHunter (26. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

Moin moin....

Mal ganz ehrlich...

Wollt ihr ihn mit euren Rezepten verarschen????????;+#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Hornfisch (26. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

Moin 
Am besten ist es wenn man ein Frolic(Hundefutter) nimmt und es in in einem Stück Strumpfhose fest einwickelt und es dann mit Angelsehne zubindet. Nun kann mann denn selbstgebastelten Boili mit einer Ködernadel auf den Hacken ziehen. Das zieht auf Karpfen wie sonst was. Mein größter Erfolg war ein 24 Pfündiger Karpfen.
Gruß


----------



## bennyhill (26. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

Zuerst nimmst du dier den mais und lässt ihn im ofen bei 50 grad ca 3-4 stunden trocknen.Dann nimmst du ihn und pürierst ihn klein .

Das ist ja an Schwachsinn kaum noch zu ertragen.
Kein Wunder das sich die Profis hier im Board immer mehr bedeckt
halten.


----------



## BMG619 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/boilie.htm Dort findest du sehr viele Boilie Rezepte


----------



## MrTom (28. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*



> http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spa...ger/boilie.htm Dort findest du sehr viele Boilie Rezepte


Sicher sind es viele, aber das sagt noch lange nix über deren Qualität aus. Wenn ich da einige Rezepte lese, weiss ich nicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll zB.:

Ölsardinen-Boilies:
250g Haferflocken
1 Esslöffel Honig
1 Dose Sardinen
6 Esslöffel Semmelbrösel
Eier
Mais-Boilies:
500 gr. gem. Röstmaispellets (Cormoran)
200 gr. Maisgrieß
300 gr. Maismehl
200 gr. Zucker
10-12 Eier

mfg Thomas


----------



## BMG619 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*



MrTom schrieb:


> Sicher sind es viele, aber das sagt noch lange nix über deren Qualität aus. Wenn ich da einige Rezepte lese, weiss ich nicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll zB.:
> 
> Ölsardinen-Boilies:
> 250g Haferflocken
> ...


 
Viele von denen sind wohl Müll, aber ein paar Rezepte sind auch wohl ganz O.K.


----------



## GALLA (28. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

MOIN MOIN!
Koch dir ein Paar Kartoffeln ab und mach dir ne Dose Mais auf,und ab ans Wasser!!!!!!!!
PETRI HEIL


----------



## Michael R. (30. November 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

Moin
Schaut euch mal an wann die Beiträge erstellt wurden. Alle am 1. oder 2.11.07 . Die am 1. wurden innerhalb von 2 Stunden erstellt. Da komme ich doch ins |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. Danach nie wider was von dem Burschen gelesen.#d#d#d


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

@ Killer Hecht

Schau hier mal rein 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102166


----------



## KarpfenDenis (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

man kann sich auch einfach fertig boilies holen..

na klar die "guten".... sind zwar teuer[meienr meinung nach] ..aber haben auch ihren sinn 

meiner meinung nach : selber boilies machen: zu teuer...
die ganzen geräte und zutaten etc. für einen "gelungenen" boilie-mix ..ist einfach zu teuer..da kann man sich auch gleich pelzer baits holen :-| ..wie gesagt meiner meinung nach...

Denis


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

So Teuer ist  es gar nicht  ich bezahle ca 4 euro pro  Kilo. und es sind keine 0815 murmeln


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

und du hast eben Baits wo keiner fischen tut


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

so Hier hast du mal einen Nahrhaften Boilie  ist besser wie der pelzer auf jeden Fall

sojamehl
weizengluten
blutplasma
rotbarsch
birdfodspice
gries
robin red
darkamino
swenntner

20
8
4
30
12
18
8 
Alle Angaben In %


----------



## KarpfenDenis (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

kannst du mir mal die boilies sagen [name usw.]


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

wie namen u.s.w??


----------



## KarpfenDenis (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*



> So Teuer ist es gar nicht ich bezahle ca 4 euro pro Kilo. und es sind keine 0815 murmeln


 
holst du dir fertig boilies oda machst du dir die selber ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

Hab dir doch alles gesagt: rolle selber  oben ist der mix


----------



## KarpfenDenis (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

achso..oh sorrY

na gut...das schwierigte dabei ist..diese ganzen sachen i-wo herzubekommen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

Die sachen beckomste recht einfach, 

Hier mal ein Link 

http://www.mm-baits.de/shop/index.php


----------



## mecatrap (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

Hallo,

also nichts für ungut @ronnywalter als anstädiger Berater solltest du nicht einfach so n Link gebündelt mit nem speckigen Rezept in den Raum werfen sondern vielleicht erstmal fragen zu welcher Jahrezeit er vorhat fischen zu gehen und was es für ein Gewässer ist wo die Session stattfinden soll.
Also Infos wie Bodenbeschaffenheiten, natürliche Nahrungsquellen usw. sammeln und verarbeiten!
Welche Boilies liegen beim Ortsansässigen Tackle-Dealer?
Das sind sachen die ich bei dem Rezept berücksichtigen würde!
Ausserdem gefällt mir bei deinem Rezept der viel zu hohe Anteil an Robin Red nicht!
Noch dazu rätst du ihm zu einem High Protein Boilie ansich ok aber nicht im Winter! Noch dazu kann das an manchen Gewässern einfach ganz blöd nach hinten los gehen!
Aber egal wenn du damit gefangen hast gut!
Ausserdem müsstest du ihm noch verraten wenn er schon dieses Rezept nach machen soll wieviel Eier er bei mengen soll!
Oder soll er es mit Wasser anrühren????


Sicher gibt es Allround Rezepte allerdings fangen diese dann wie gekaufte (relativ frische Ware) Keine von denen die schon seit der Wende in den Shops rummliegen! Diese werden wohl garnichtsmehr fangen .

Als Anfänger ist es auch gut möglich das die Sache in die Hose geht deshalb würde ich ihm erstmal raten mit etwas einfachem anzufangen!
Und nicht gleich mit teuren Mitteln wie Hämoglobin o.ä. herum zu hantieren.

Und man wird erstmal sehen wie schnell es geht bzw. wie langsam es vorran geht wenn man alles mit der Hand rollt!
Ich glaube beim ersten Mal ist man froh nicht zu viel ausgegeben zu haben und trotzdem einen guten Boilie zu haben!

Also nichts für ungut, nicht angegriffen fühlen!
Das ist meine Meinung!
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

mecatrap@ Muss dir da recht geben. p.s was würdest du anderst machenMängen technisch (Robinred)??.



Das Rezept wo ich dir gegeben habe  ist für früh Sommer Bis     Herbst.

Auf 1kg Mix kommen ca10Eier+Öl  .
Das Öl ist dazu dazu da um den Mix besser zu verarbeiten.
Das Darkamino musst du mit etwas Warmen anrühren das es Flüssig wird. Die Flüssigkeiten +Eier verühren und nun alles zu einem Teig kneten.


----------



## KarpfenDenis (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

hey..danek für euren "einsatz"

werde es im frühjahr mal probieren  

danke


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

Kauf dir Lieber am Anfang mal Boilies oder versuche mal mit Hartmais zu fischen .Welche Marke kann ich dir nicht sagen da musst du selber die Erfahrung sammeln jedes Gewässer ist anders   und nicht jeder Boilies ist Fängig Da viele Faktoren sind  z.b. Wie reagieren die Fische auf deine Köder, sind sie diese gewöhnt oder eher nicht.

Du kannst ja dir Boilies auch selber machen nur was Bringt es dir welche zu machen in Massen wen sie nicht fangen. Deswegen teste immer einen mix über längeren Zeitraum und Schreib dir immer alles auf was du rein gemacht hast .Nun würde ich eine Rute mit deinen selbst gerollten Fischen und etwas abseits von deiner anderen  fischen und die 2 mit Hartmais oder gekauften Boilies.


   An was für ein Gewässer willst du den angeln??


----------



## mecatrap (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> mecatrap@ Muss dir da recht geben. p.s was würdest du anderst machenMängen technisch (Robinred)??.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich hab ja erwähnt das es auf das Gewässer ankommt aber so mal zu Anfang hätt ich den Anteil Robin Red auf 5% runter genommen und hätte dafür 5% Lebermehl  dann hätte ich noch 10% Vitamelo eingebaut und noch ein Paar % Casein.
Mit Süssen Fisch habe ich aber bisher auch gute Fänge erzielt!
Also den Anteil an Sweetener könnte man durchaus beibehalten!
Natürlich nehm ich alles von Main-Baits, gute Preise und Top Qualität.
Die Preise da bei dem von Dir geposteten Link sind ganz schön Prall!
Wenn du was benötigst gib einfach bescheid!
Gruß


----------



## KarpfenDenis (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

also ich angel im kanal oder im see ..wo bootsfahren verboten is..außer im kannal nartürlich ...

jedenfalls.....das werde ich mal machen


----------



## Ronald (8. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

Moin,Moin, ich habe gerade begonnen mit Boilies auf Karpfen zu Angeln, hatte auch schon einige Fische zum Fototermin auf Landgang, auf dem Foto unten ist mein bisher schwerster von ca. 13 Pf. Ich habe mir Frolicboilies selber gemacht, Fangen auch, nur sind sie nicht "Hart" genug, was kann ich tuen um sie härter zu bekommen ?

Gruß
Ronald


----------



## nibbler001 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

Als Härter empfiehlt sich Weizenkleber oder Stärkemahlr (mit Kochendem Wasser Anrühren)


Komm blos nicht auf die Idee Casein zu verwenden.
Caseine sind nicht wirklich von Vorteil, ein Proteingehalt von 95%+ ist zwar schon Traum aber für den Karpfen eher wenig Lockend, denn er kann Casein fast nicht Verwerten.
Ausserdem ist es Tierisch Teuer.  

Ein bessere ERsatz wäre Blutmehl (darf in Deuschland nicht Verkauft werden (Gewerblich), dass must du selber Importieren, bzw. jemanden kennen der das Importiert)

Dann soltest du den Boile nach dem High-Nutriun-Prinzip  (auch al Schlüssel-Scchloss Prinzip bekannt) aufbauen.

Ein Karpfen Analysiert seine Beute vor dem Fresen mittels Fett/Protein/Kohlehydrat-Rezeptoren. 
Diese Rezeptoren machen den grösten Anreiz zum beißen aus. Trotdem sollte man Flqvours zusetzen, z.B. Vanille (einfaches Vanlliepudding Pulver, Anis, Muskat,zimt, kakao
 und/oder Leber)

Die Fertigen Boilies Trocknen und Enfrieren nicht Kochen.


Gute Grundzutaten sind:
Soja (Ca 60% PRotein)
WEizen
dinkelmehl
erbsenmehl
hartweizengrieß
Maden
Caster
Hanf


Als Anfänger epfiehlt es sich jedoch eeher mit FRolic direkt auf/am Haken zu Angeln.

Wenn am GEwässer viel Geangelt wird groszügig Anfüttern (3 TAge +)

WEnn es ein Fliesgewässer ist empfiehlt es sich mit Dosenmais, Maden/Castern und Hanf Anzufüttern und zu Ködern. (Anfüttern dann nur während des Ansitzes)


----------



## nibbler001 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Als Härter empfiehlt sich Weizenkleber oder Stärkemahlr (mit Kochendem Wasser Anrühren)
> 
> 
> Komm blos nicht auf die Idee Casein zu verwenden.
> ...


die ersten zwei stunden Halbstündig ein bischen nachfüttern (je eine MAdenschleuder voll) danach eher öfter.


----------



## karbfen hunter (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen boilis selber machen*

allso ich habe das retzept von carperpihllip aus probiert und einen 10 pfund karbfen gefangen |rolleyes und für einen eisteiger ist das völlig aus reichend #6


----------

